
Stalin's Man in London - ableal
http://www.standpointmag.co.uk/node/6227/full
======
ableal
Also, from the horse's mouth:
[http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/10/07/the-secret-
diary...](http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2015/10/07/the-secret-diary-stalin-
man-churchill-squad/iCGkqUynjw62nqXpSdXVVN/story.html)

(P.S. this, from the book's editor, is actually a much better piece, which I
would have posted if had bumped into it first.)

